# How soon to send out invites...



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Cute poem 

We always have our party on a saturday because its easier for people who work late. Also easier for our guests who have to drive a good distance to attend.

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree, Saturday. Then you get to avoid guests not showing because they're taking their kids out or whatever.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

How soon to send out invites depends upon who's on your guest list.

Are your guests close family and friends who are likely to come no matter what?

Are your guests other haunters who are equally busy that time of year?

What it does seem is that October is an increasingly busy time of year. Sending out a "save the date" notice early in the year is not a bad idea... then it won't take away from the actual invites if you put a lot of time into making creative ones.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I should have told you all a little more about us.
We don't have kids and none of our friend do either.
All our guests are within about 20 miles of us.
All our guests are friends or neighbors and none of them do Halloween as large as we do. Just give out candy if that much.

I like the idea of a Save the Date notice.

I am still favoring Saturday just to keep away from the hassle of tying to find parking for everyone on the street, and because our neighborhood has a big ToT event on one of the main roads here in town. (it's a traffic nightmare)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

This was our first party this year, but what worked for us was asking in September if people were interested in a Halloween party. Then, we confirmed that we were doing one and what day it was going to be on, and then the formal invites were sent two weeks before.

I was mostly nervous about anyone actually being interested enough to show up, but we actually had a nice turn-out, and people were telling us that we HAD to do it again next year.

I figure we'll send invites out the first or second week of October, again with word-of-mouth prep in September.

I guess it depends on how reliable your friends are, whether to send a save-the-date invite or the invite itself early.

**
We don't have kids, most of our friends don't either, but a large portion of them work night shift, so the party would have to be on the weekend to accomodate that.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

First of October is about right, maybe last week of September even. A follow-up mid-October with logistics is helpful too. I had pretty good response from my invitees with that technique. Certainly there's no reason not to talk it up earlier in the year, but as far as the official invites go, that should be sufficient.

My preference is to not have the party on Halloween night. It's too hard to run the haunt for the kids and still have a party. I generally don't like having a Halloween party after Halloween, but since it's on a Friday, Saturday (the next day) is reasonable.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We send out an early invite maybe a month or more prior, then I will follow up with emails about halfway and the week before the party. I even had professionally printed postcards with a map, etc., this year to see if people responded to that.

In the end, I don't think it matters if you send an invite out or if you just tell people when you see them. We've tried it all

We have our party on the Friday before Halloween, as to not interfere with TOTing. We don't have it on Saturday because 99% of our friends and family attend or watch college football.

Next year, I will probably mix it up and have a 'get together' instead of a party, with a bonfire and probably will have it on a Saturday anyway, with TVs going with the game(s). Will not go bonkers and dress up the house, which will kill me.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

All of these are great thoughts. It will largely depend on your own personal circumstance and the people you are inviting. GENERALLY, it is customary to give a 30-day notice. (Thus the last of September, beginning of October period.) A side note... HAVE AN RSVP DATE!!!! Some people decide not to use RSVP's but it helps everyone involved if they can get an 'idea' of what they should expect at the party. I strongly recommend you use this idea... Put the RSVP date to exactly 7 days before the event. Then it will give you a couple of days after the RSVP due date to call those who have not replied. (If you so desire...) Now a good host / hostess will plan for the unexpected, but it is always better to have the 'rough' idea. 

With the RSVP date, it will give them only 3 weeks to get back in touch with you. If you give them too long, they will forget... to short they will not have enough time to plan. The use of 'Follow-On' cards is a great idea too. Like those before this stated it is always nice to send out reminders... If money is a question, it is easier to send an electronic invite (email) but they are much less personal and not very exciting to get... If you are going for effect, send a mailed invite. 

I would suggest you shoot for the Saturday as well. Not only will you be stuck handing out candy, but all the houses in your neighborhood as well. It sounds like there are not many kids among those who you invite, but if there are some, the Saturday party will give them a chance to find babysitters and not have to worry about the candy idea either. If they know that they have their 'party' on a different day then Halloween they might even be more willing to attend. 

Anyway, just some thoughts... hope they help!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, I know this is an older thread, but I was browsing and wanted to add my comments. We always do our party the Saturday before Halloween. If Halloween is Saturday, then we have our party on Saturday the 24th. Like others said, the weekend night allows people plenty of time to prepare and make arrangements. The don't have to rush from work or whatever. We choose the Saturday before because if it's the Saturday after, it's kind of lame. It's like having a New Years Eve party a couple days late... it's just not the same aura.

Now in regards to sending invites, I send out a link to my Save-The-Date web page about 2-1/2 months early. My Save-the-Date web page has links to pictures from previous years. I credit it for almost doubling the size of our party last year because people really got excited about our party after seeing all the pictures from the year before. We got endless comments and excitement from people regarding possible costumes, etc. for the whole two months prior. We send the e-vites/invites 4 weeks before the party.

I personally think the Save-the-Date and the followup invites are the way to go.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Okay, I know this is an older thread, but I was browsing and wanted to add my comments. We always do our party the Saturday before Halloween. If Halloween is Saturday, then we have our party on Saturday the 24th. Like others said, the weekend night allows people plenty of time to prepare and make arrangements. The don't have to rush from work or whatever. We choose the Saturday before because if it's the Saturday after, it's kind of lame. It's like having a New Years Eve party a couple days late... it's just not the same aura.
> 
> Now in regards to sending invites, I send out a link to my Save-The-Date web page about 2-1/2 months early. My Save-the-Date web page has links to pictures from previous years. I credit it for almost doubling the size of our party last year because people really got excited about our party after seeing all the pictures from the year before. We got endless comments and excitement from people regarding possible costumes, etc. for the whole two months prior. We send the e-vites/invites 4 weeks before the party.
> 
> I personally think the Save-the-Date and the followup invites are the way to go.


Ditto. No, I mean that. I 100% agree with everything you said! We send out Save-the-Date emails/postcards 2 - 3 months before (with a link to our photos page) and official invites go out the 1st week of October.

The only other thing we do is pass out "interest cards". From time to time, throughout the year, we would meet someone (or a couple) that we 
wanted to invite, but obviously don't have invitations yet. So, I made up special cards with the following printed on them:

We Want You!
At our Halloween Party!
You have received this card because we believe you would be a fun addition to our annual Halloween Party at our house in Henderson on the last Saturday in October (BEFORE Halloween).
If you are interested in attending and would like to receive an "official" invitation (the 1st week of October), contact Scott ([email protected], 278-7490) or Kathy ([email protected], 278-7520).
Mark your calendars now for the last Saturday in October, from 8:00pm until whenever. Don't have a baby sitter? No problem. Daycare services are provided right next door for $10 per child. Price includes snacks, drinks, movies, entertainment, & their own costume party.
We have 3 rules at our Halloween parties: Be in Costume; Be 18 or older; Bring a Bottle. There is always plenty of food, drinks, music, dancing, games, and a costume contest.
Also, expect to see at least one (and usually 2) bartenders, at least one (and probably 2) photographers, at least one (and maybe 2) psychics, and perhaps even a snack-passer (or 2).
Psychic readings are $10, the bartenders accept tips, and friends are always welcome (just remember the 3 rules). Still have questions, just ask when you RSVP.
See you at The Party!
Scott & Kathy Rice​


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey LV excellent post, that gave me some ideas on my party... Do you have a sample pic of your special cards? What size is it?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I definitely agree with the save-the-date and invitations. I only did invitations for my Bewitched Bash last year and I kind of regretted it. Some people were saying they could have done more with their costumes if they'd had more notice. You know, those non-Halloween people need lots of time - LOL. I really want them to be creative, so I'm going to include websites for ideas and costumes as well. The end result is I'm sending out Save-the-dates around the 4th of July and invites 4-6 weeks before.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Hey LV excellent post, that gave me some ideas on my party... Do you have a sample pic of your special cards? What size is it?


Not very special, but here it is. They are printed on heavy 8 1/2 x 11 (cardstock) then quartered.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I love the card idea-I hope you don't mind if I steal it!

Here's our Save-The-Date ummmm.....delivery I guess, from a few years ago. (Thanks Martha!)


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, since everyone else is doing it, I may as well share my *Save-the-date* for 2007. There's no link to my actual 2007 party pictures for obvious reasons, but that links in my signature.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

3SpookyChicks said:


> I love the card idea-I hope you don't mind if I steal it!
> 
> Here's our Save-The-Date ummmm.....delivery I guess, from a few years ago. (Thanks Martha!)


That is a fantastic save-the-date! I know I would be really excited about a party if I received something like that in the mail. Thanks for the phenomenal idea!

-handy_haunter


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

What was the finger made out of? or where can I purchase one?


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

> That is a fantastic save-the-date! I know I would be really excited about a party if I received something like that in the mail. Thanks for the phenomenal idea!


Thanks! I wish I could take all the credit but it's really a take off of this Martha Stewart idea:

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/severed-finger-invitation

Everyone LOVED it and it really set the mood for the party!



> What was the finger made out of? or where can I purchase one?


They're either rubber or latex and I _think_ that I got them from the HorrorDome but could be wrong. Since then I've seen similar at stores like Spirit and Party Fair in bags of 5. A friend of mine sent almost the same thing last year but made finger cookies and didn't use the moss. Creepy and delicious!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

3SpookyChicks - that is a great idea and thanks for the "Martha" link. I was just thinking I could do those with long witch fake nail attached to my finger to make them witchy.... nice idea! Ya gotta love Martha!! Thanks again.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

pandora said:


> I was just thinking I could do those with long witch fake nail attached to my finger to make them witchy


That's a very cool idea! Fingers gotta be green though to get the full witchy feel. I'd like to see your final result when you get a chance to post a pic.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

You folks have certainly inspired me to liven up my invitations this year! We have already decided to have a vampire theme for 2008, so I have the idea of sending out wooden stakes with the date wood burned onto them. A little time consuming maybe, but it shouldn't be terribly expensive, because you can get 20-30 precut wooden garden stakes from Menards for about $6.50. I'll post some photos of the results when I make the first test one. I figure that once I have figured out how I want to make one, I can assembly line the rest. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm having a vampire party and that idea is off the chain!
Thank you Handy Haunter! 
That is way too cool, now I have to find the stakes. We don't have Menards here. I wonder if Michaels or Tractor Supply would have them.

We generally have our party the Sat or 2 Saturdays before Halloween depending on our friends schedule for their haunt set up. I just make fliers and hand them out at work personally to the people I care the most about and then pin a bunch of them on the bulletin board in the break room. I call our friends on the other side of the state and then send them an email. We have friends from 2 different work places but it is just easier to put the invites out for everyone there. The same people will come no matter what we do.  And then we have various friends from 15 years of being in a drum and bugle corps, so we are just happy to be able to find them so to call them is fine. We don't have addresses for the majority of the people we invite. 

I've never tried save the dates before but would really like to try that for the people at work.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

IshWitch,

The stakes are found in the garden supply area at Menards, so any other place with a significant sized garden center is likely to have them. I think a hardware store, like Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc. would be my first stop. But you might also be able to find them at places like Walmart back with the other garden supplies. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

IshWitch and Handy Haunter, I am also going with the vampire theme this year, and am looking for ideas. Up until yesterday I wasn't sure we were having a party this year, but thanks to the IRS giving us back money, we just might do it. So I'm looking for great ideas to decorate the house. The stake idea for an invite is great. I was just going to do a vampire and when his arms and cape open the party info is inside. Was thinking of putting him in a coffin, if it will work. I'm going to look at Lowes, Walmart and such, certainly they shouldn't be too hard to find. I'm thinking that since I have to mail out some invites, I may come up with a paper stake instead, maybe coming out of Dracula's heart.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

You can usually mail anything, I remember as a kid our class mailed a shoe to itself just to prove that you could. I'll have to ask the folks at the post office if a wooden stake would be considered a weapon, or if it would be kosher to mail them. I'll find out and let you all know. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

I talk about my Halloween party ALL YEAR LONG! Everyone thinks Im crazy but that way as the time approaches- everyone starts talking about and asking if Im getting ready for my party. I sent out formal invites the first of October. We had 65 adults and children last year and expect even more this year. We are holding ours the Saturday before Halloween. Trying to pass out trick or treats and host a party is way too much work for me. Every year I hire a college students to run the food and drinks so that I can ENJOY my party.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I stopped by the post office today with a wooden stake in hand to ask the kind folks if they would allow me to mail such a thing, and after a few strange looks and lots of laughing they told me that I could mail one, first class mail, for $1.98. Given how little they are costing me to make, that really isn't too bad, and many of them I can hand deliver. Although, there is just something fun about the thought of your mail man passing out wooden stakes. ;-)

-handy_haunter


----------



## Con Carne (Apr 12, 2008)

wow handy, i LOVE the idea of the mailman handing out stakes! Makes me think of some post-vampire-apocalypse alternate dimension sorta thing  hehehe


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I totally agree with Saturday for Halloween parties. This is especially important for those who do more elaborate costumes and need more time for make up, prosthetics, etc. Plus (if you work during the week) you have more time to work on last minute prep, food, actually getting a shower before (LOL), etc..

I usually try to send out invites 3 weeks in advance. More time means less excuse for those who don't have costumes. 

I love all the ideas y'all have posted. Now I just gotta think of something "zombie-ish" for mine for this year.


----------

